# Carl Walters in Jacksonville Florida has stolen $ from me.



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

*Carl Walker in Jacksonville Florida has stolen $ from me.*

As many of you know I have had my ongoing problems recovering model kits from Carl Walker in Jacksonville Florida for many weeks now.
He has stolen $ from me for two promised kits: Janus Deluxe Mummy and Janus Pierce/Karloff....I am pursing this legally on several local and Federal routes.
He has no idea how much trouble he is in !
I found out to late that this guy was a thief, it is my fault.
But I assure everyone, I will pursue this for as long as it takes to recover the kits or the money.
If you have been taken by him also, please PM me.
Thank you and sorry to have to bring this here.
Greg
PS...Also if he offers to sell you the above kits, they are now considered stolen property...best not to touch anything from him.....


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

CORRECTION: NAME IS CARL WALKER not CARL WALTERS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hope ya didn't send the police to the wrong guy's house!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like the infamous Ken Meyers that lives on Amy Street in Houston Texas. He ripped me off, along with Mike West from Lone Star Models, and probably dozens of other people. Oddly and sadly, the police, etc. have done NOTHING and he has ripped people off for 10 years.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

All goes back to the same thing "Buyer Beware". Good luck.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Just FYI, Gene died fairly recently. I'm not saying that as any kind of justification of his business practices, just noting it so that people will take it into consideration before he's discussed any further.

As for Carl Walker/Carlton Legrant (not sure of that spelling)/Painter X, I hope he'll live up to his obligations.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oddly I believe the inaction of law enforcement is jurisdictional as well as monetary. No one will investigate or anything below a certain dollar value or something that crosses state lines other than a federal entity. If it falls into the petty theft statute no agency has the time or resources to follow up on these type of cases. Even if it was a local incident reported to local authorities it may take months for them to pursue the matter if the dollar value warrants it. In the past if you paid by US Mail you would have some recourse with the US Postmaster but in the electronic age I'm not sure who would have jurisdiction.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Todd P. said:


> Just FYI, Gene died fairly recently. I'm not saying that as any kind of justification of his business practices, just noting it so that people will take it into consideration before he's discussed any further.
> 
> As for Carl Walker/Carlton Legrant (not sure of that spelling)/Painter X, I hope he'll live up to his obligations.


I was totally unaware of that and out of simple respect I've edited my comment accordingly. Agree there's no need to drill into it further. Very unfortunate all the way around.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Police are, however, surrounding Carl _Walter_'s house, much to his and his family's confusion.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Sounds like the infamous Ken Meyers that lives on Amy Street in Houston Texas. He ripped me off, along with Mike West from Lone Star Models, and probably dozens of other people. Oddly and sadly, the police, etc. have done NOTHING and he has ripped people off for 10 years.


Or Denis Morton of Collectors Den who`s ripped off me & other kit sculptors!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*"gene"?*

Are we talking about Gene from Retro Resin in Florida that died?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes. Trendon posted the info at the Clubhouse some weeks ago.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the link to the Clubhouse thread by Mike...
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=72375
Mcdee


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Oddly I believe the inaction of law enforcement is jurisdictional as well as monetary. No one will investigate or anything below a certain dollar value or something that crosses state lines other than a federal entity. If it falls into the petty theft statute no agency has the time or resources to follow up on these type of cases. Even if it was a local incident reported to local authorities it may take months for them to pursue the matter if the dollar value warrants it. In the past if you paid by US Mail you would have some recourse with the US Postmaster but in the electronic age I'm not sure who would have jurisdiction.


Very well put...couldn't have said it better myself. Also, if it's local, sometimes you have success if you report it to the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

John Finnerty another Ebay scam artist.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

MitchPD3 said:


> Very well put...couldn't have said it better myself. Also, if it's local, sometimes you have success if you report it to the Better Business Bureau.


why does anyone think that the BBB has any power to do anything? as far as i know, the only thing they can do is withhold their recommendation, or list you as a bad seller. and if they did, so what? when was the last time you called the BBB or looked in their guidebook to see whether or not someone was listed there before doing business with them? how many businesses have you seen their window decal on? 

they may have meant something at one time, but now, from what i can tell, theyre meaningless, as is any threat to report anyone to them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The BBB is useless. For one, many people are scammed by individuals, not formal businesses. Also, you have to pay to be a member of the BBB and the BBB can only make recommendations or comments on its paid membership. So if you were defrauded by a shady business, unless the business was a paid member of the BBB you are still out of luck. Not that they can really do anything. And how many people actually check with the BBB BEFORE they make a purchase or deal?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Dead Beat Corner*

We need one.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd advise all members not to have any dealings with Roy Shetley of Sevierville, TN, who goes by the username Coffee Addict. He never paid me for two kits I shipped to him -- just kept emailing excuses. At least I've learned my lesson: Always get the money up front.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just saw a news item about some guy named Walters in Florida who went on a shooting rampage because he was falsely accused of something...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Scary thing is we had a guy in the local model club in Tampa, FL, George Bello, that I knew for years... he went postal, gunned down his ex wife, a fireman that was cheaing on his wife on the side, someone else, and a couple of cops. When modellers go bad...


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

I think we've all been ripped off by someone at least once in our lives. Good luck in your recovery efforts.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Scary thing is we had a guy in the local model club in Tampa, FL, George Bello, that I knew for years... he went postal, gunned down his ex wife, a fireman that was cheaing on his wife on the side, someone else, and a couple of cops. When modellers go bad...


Same deal for me with John Fennerty.He stalled over me not getting my kit then claimed he sent a 2nd.Never seen it cause he never sent either.Then it was too late to get Ebay after him.He even taunted me by saying I had no insurance on the kit & that it sucks to be me.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Iv'e only been ripped off once. It was on Ebay and the seller was HongKong Cowboy. Same tactic. He said he sent it and it got lost...then he sent it a second time and the package got lost....and on and on...He stalled almost long enough but not quite. I got a partial refund from Paypal...6 months later! I ordered 10 kits from him in that one order and only recovered about half of my money.

After that I never buy anything from Hong Kong! If I need anything from the Orient hobby wise I buy through Hobby Link Japan! Great service never a problem! Hey...live and learn!


----------

